# My current project: Gemini 12 spacecraft



## f1steph

Hi there,
I've been working on this thing for several months now. So much work to do to make it more accurate. The interior is scrach. BTW, I'm no expert in scrachbuilding so things aren't perfect. This week, I've worked a bit on the astronauts, I added details on the helmets. I also made the oxygen tubbing for both astronauts. Here's the link of some pics:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1010...s/5808875566771874289?authkey=CKav--yOj_OVkgE

Steph


----------



## CODY614

Sweet!.....


----------



## BOXIE

Looks pretty good to me so far.Keep up the good work.


----------



## kenlee

Removed by author.


----------



## f1steph

Thanks guys. This is a very long project, so much stuff to scratchbuilt and since I'm not working of it full time, it will be my current project for several months. I've added small details to the interior like switches (that was hell of a test for my weak patience...... little pieces of Wire wrap wires cut very small, so small that my little tweezers were too big. And one thing that doesn't help me, there's not a lot of pictures (good or bad) of this mission. Most of my pics that I've got came from DVD's. 

I'm currently working on the 2 doors, scratchbuilding the interior side. As soon as my progress is worth sharing, I'll post pictures. The same for the astronauts. I'm also trying to figure a way to use the backwall of the kit instead of my own. 

See ya

Steph


----------



## spock62

Wow, for someone who's no expert, your scratch-built interior is very nicely done. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## hal9001

I love real space modeling! I have tons of kits but have yet to build a single one. Yeah, this kit is an oldie but a goodie, but like your're doing, it takes a lot work to bring it up to what we modelers want these days.

This will be fun to watch so call in sick for about a month and get it done so we can see it! O.K.?

Do you ever post over on the Yahoo! group *'Real Space Modelers'*? If not, you should. There's a lot of really smart folks on that site that can help you out _immensely_! And some really _great_ modelers too.


----------



## f1steph

Oh yeah, this kit is an oldie. It so big, 1/24 is rare in space models (well except for the 1/12 MRC Mercury capsule that I have in my inventory BTW). I wanted to get this kit for years, the only option was to buy one from Ebay for an arm and a leg. That was stopping me until last year's re-issue. I was lucky to find one, I was told that only 5000 kits were made. So I'll take my time to add details the best I can but without going crazy with ''accuracy over the edge''. For me, it won't be fun to built this kit with that kind of pressure. After all, it's a hobby, no a job. All I want to do is to make this kit look a bit better that the original.

No I'm not a Yahoo Real Space Modelers member. It seems that my account has been deactivated (didn't use it for years). I guess I'll have to create a new one. Thanks for this info BTW.


----------



## iamweasel

That is some really nice looking work. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup

That is some beautiful work you are doing.....Cheers mark


----------



## StarshipClass

I thought this was a _Lost in Space_ kit from reading the title. 

Great work! I've got that same kit but am not quite that far along on it. I've got a body I'm adding to it to replicate the moon/Mars? lander with wings (for what reason, I have no idea since it leaves them on the surface of the moon/planet).

Your detailing is fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1steph

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I thought this was a _Lost in Space_ kit from reading the title.
> 
> Great work! I've got that same kit but am not quite that far along on it. I've got a body I'm adding to it to replicate the moon/Mars? lander with wings (for what reason, I have no idea since it leaves them on the surface of the moon/planet).
> 
> Your detailing is fantastic! :thumbsup:


Thaks guys for the compliments. Still so much to do. I've added details on both doors this week and I'm still stuck making the 2 little pouch on each astronauts. Not easy this little bugger.... 

That I'd like to see, a Gemini body with wings.... got that idea where exactly? I guess the wings would be used to glide into the Mars atmosphere. That would make a smoother and more pleasant landing then what Pathfinder had to endure... hehehe


----------



## kenlee

Removed by author.


----------



## 1966TVBATMOBILE

That looks great. You get 10000000000000000000x2 points.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

f1steph said:


> Thaks guys for the compliments. Still so much to do. I've added details on both doors this week and I'm still stuck making the 2 little pouch on each astronauts. Not easy this little bugger....
> 
> That I'd like to see, a Gemini body with wings.... got that idea where exactly? I guess the wings would be used to glide into the Mars atmosphere. That would make a smoother and more pleasant landing then what Pathfinder had to endure... hehehe


If the wings were big enough but Mars has 1% of earth's atmosphere. Doesn't seem like much to glide on. Maybe in the old days they were expecting more air.

Here's the pic I've used as a rough guide:


----------



## f1steph

Wow very interresting photo. It's a long way down and dangerous. Imagine once the astronauts climb their way up to come back to Earth, they sit down face up, and try to close the doors...... that would be kinda tuff to do manually. But hey, NASA were smart, they would make this by pressing a button, RIGHT!!!! hehehe Hope you'll post pics of your project, it will be very unique. 

Steph


----------



## StarshipClass

Here's ANOTHER Gemini variation spaceship--this one from a Godzilla movie! 



















"Godzilla vs. Monster Zero"


----------



## f1steph

Hello,

It's been awhile since my last post, but I wasn't stuck on the Moon... hehehehe

I've done some work on my astronauts, still have stuff to add to them. I've got no experience on painting figures so please don't laugh at me... LOL

Here's the link to view them: https://plus.google.com/photos/1010...s/5808875566771874289?authkey=CKav--yOj_OVkgE

Steph


----------



## f1steph

It's been a couple of weeks since my last update. I did some modifications to my astronauts and added more details. I'm done with them, I only need to glue them to the seats once my backwall assembly will be completed. That's my next step. Here's the link with my latest crappy photos (I'll take better ones soon)...

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

I tooked better pictures of my astronauts. Here's the link:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## Sgthawker

WOW, what detail. very well done sir!


----------



## fluke

*AWESOME!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Fantastic!


----------



## f1steph

Thanks guys. Still so much to do. For the little story, for those that don't know this, the little note that I've made for Aldrin that says ''ARMY BEATS NAVY'', well he tried twice to show this note at the camera without much success due to the solar winds. I though it would be cool to add it to my project. I'd like to add two more funny details (there were seen prior to launch) but I've got no idea were to put them. 

Next step it to try to modify the seats position and move them a bit forward. My problem is cause by the modify legs position and the ejection seats leg supports. The capsule is too narrow with those modifications. I now understand why Revell made the astronauts feet touch each other, 

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi all,

Just a quick update. I've started building Aldrin's Golden Slippers (not easy to built 'cause I've got only 2 pictures for reference) and worked on both doors. Here's the link:
https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Still more to come...

Steph


----------



## Desert_Modeler

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I thought this was a _Lost in Space_ kit from reading the title.
> 
> Great work! I've got that same kit but am not quite that far along on it. I've got a body I'm adding to it to replicate the moon/Mars? lander with wings (for what reason, I have no idea since it leaves them on the surface of the moon/planet).
> 
> Your detailing is fantastic! :thumbsup:



FYI the Gemini program almost had a deployable paraglider wing to be used for reentry. It would land like a glider with skids...
See http://history.nasa.gov/SP-4203/ch4-5.htm

Revell's 1/48 Gemini capsule model had landing gear parts and doors


----------



## Owen E Oulton

403 Forbidden on that NASA link. Please test your links before posting them.


----------



## f1steph

The link does work for me.

I'm kind of surprised that Jim Chamberlain (that left AVRO Canada in 1959 with 25 top engineers after the AVRO ARROW cancellation program and joined the newly formed NASA) backup this glider idea. But on the other hand, he had always ideas that were aimed at something almost extraordinary. Rumors are that he's the one behing the Fly by wire systems on the AVRO ARROW, later found on the Mercury capsules. Nice info found in this article. Thats for the link.

Back to my project, I've built, painted and glued the (small) Water Management panel located between the 2 astronauts. I've also built and painted the little compartment that will go on top of that WMP panel. Got to glue it and that will be over for the cockpit. I've also started working on the ''nose cone'' details of the capsule. I will post some pictures soon.

Steph


----------



## StarshipClass

Desert_Modeler said:


> FYI the Gemini program almost had a deployable paraglider wing to be used for reentry. It would land like a glider with skids...
> See http://history.nasa.gov/SP-4203/ch4-5.htm
> 
> Revell's 1/48 Gemini capsule model had landing gear parts and doors


I've got a repop of that kit! Excellent variation on the Gemini theme.


----------



## f1steph

Here's my latest pictures. Not fantastics pictures but they will give a ruff idea of what the Golden Slippers , the Water Management Panel and the little compartment looks like. I've also tooked a picture of the Rendez-vous and recovery section, not much to show 'cause I'm still trying to figure what I can do there.

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi all,

I've just added 2 more picutes of what I'm doing right now on the Rendez-vous and recovery section. Still more to come...

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289


----------



## f1steph

Holy cow, it's been almost a full year since my last post....

I've been busy building models for somebody else. Now I'm back to my own stuff...

The Rendez-Vous & Recovery section is finished. Now I'm having (kinda) fun detailing the capsule hatchs. So much details to built, it's insane. I didn't use my camera flash so the color is way off, the interior is painted light gray. Anyhow, here's the link for my newest pictures. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Holy cow....


*Moooo....said the Holy Cow.*


Lookin' great so far! Love the early *NASA* stuff. The go Navy sign is a nice touch, but wasn't that Gemini 6/7?

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

hal9001 said:


> *Moooo....said the Holy Cow.*
> 
> 
> Lookin' great so far! Love the early *NASA* stuff. The go Navy sign is a nice touch, but wasn't that Gemini 6/7?
> 
> Carl-


Thanks Carl. Aldrin, tried several times to show an hand writing note to the camera (ARMY BEATS NAVY) during his famous space walk. Aldrin was from the ARMY. But the paper note was always going the wrong way. Then he just decided to put it back to is inner chess pocket. Here's a picture of this:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6030324155343988434&oid=101014169512489939839

I might also add 2 more funny details that were see on the launch pad when Aldrin and Lovell were boarding the capsule. These funny moments happened on almost every Gemini launch between the astronauts and the launch crew that were helping them getting inside the capsule.

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> These funny moments happened on almost every Gemini launch between the astronauts and the launch crew that were helping them getting inside the capsule.
> 
> Steph


Ya, vere did Guenter Vent? Yes, they always had a great time with their very good friend Guenter while exchanging gifts just prior to entering the spacecraft. I'm amazed NASA allowed the pictures be publicized where Gunter was wearing the German helmet with the Swastika on it, being they tried to down play Wernher von Braun's roll in WWII.

I had forgotten Aldrin's sign on Gemini 12. It's too bad when I read all this great info and can't remember it! I've got to get back to my real space modeling and reading. Too many genre's to keep up with. At one point one genre get's neglected....

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

So that's his name, Guenter Vent. He can always be seen on old TV footages but I've never heard his name. Thanks for this info.

I've added several details on both doors, still need to install the 2 experiments boxes. More to come...

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Oops, forgot to organize the pictures, I hate Google Photo... Rrrrrr.. It's now done. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## Zombie_61

f1steph said:


> So that's his name, Guenter Vent...


It's actually Guenter Wendt, just in case you wanted to do some research on the man.


----------



## NTRPRZ

f1steph said:


> Thanks Carl. Aldrin, tried several times to show an hand writing note to the camera (ARMY BEATS NAVY) during his famous space walk. Aldrin was from the ARMY. But the paper note was always going the wrong way. Then he just decided to put it back to is inner chess pocket. Here's a picture of this:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6030324155343988434&oid=101014169512489939839
> 
> I might also add 2 more funny details that were see on the launch pad when Aldrin and Lovell were boarding the capsule. These funny moments happened on almost every Gemini launch between the astronauts and the launch crew that were helping them getting inside the capsule.
> 
> Steph


Actually, Buzz Aldrin was a colonel in the USAF. However I believe his father was in the Army.


----------



## f1steph

Yeah you're right, I always though he came from the Army. After a little research, I found out that this joke was aimed at Lovell. It was about a football game between Army (West Point) and Navy (Annapolis). Jim Lovell is an Annapolis graduate. And for the record, Army won in November 66. I've just send an email to Buzz Aldrin about another question I have. He probably won't repond but I did try. If he does repond, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## NTRPRZ

Zombie_61 said:


> It's actually Guenter Wendt, just in case you wanted to do some research on the man.


Guenter Wendt was considered the astronaut's good luck charm, having worked every manned flight from Mercury to the early shuttle launches. He was good humored and known for his jokes, but he was uncompromising when it came to safety and ensuring every I was dotted and every T was crossed. 

Wendt's face was the last each crew saw when the hatches were closed. When he closed out Apollo 7 and left the pad, Donn Eisele quipped, "I vonder vere Gunter Vent!"


----------



## StarshipClass

Fantastic work! Love the super-detailing!


----------



## f1steph

Thanks for the good words. There's so much stuff that can be added but got to stop somewhere 'cause I'll never see the end of this project. Plus I'm limited to my own skills in scrachbuilding so I know where not to go...

Right now, I'm figuring out how to install the door hydraulic cylinder on both doors. And I'm also working on adding the open/close lights also on both doors. More to come..... 

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi all,

I'm done detailing both doors. Next step; making the 2 horizon sensors. That will be a challenge, they are kinda small. 

Here's the link for the pictures, first 3 pictures are the newest:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

I've built the Horizon sensors, added some details that are not accurate but that will be more eye catching. But I'm still not sure that I won't built another one after looking at close-ups pictures. It looks like the Horizon sensors changed over the missions. Anyhow here's the link of what I've done so far:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## bert model maker

Outstanding work on the Gemini., I have a vintage one I will build sometime soon. Let me ask you this, What color is the spacecraft ? Is it flat black or a mix you made ? I must tell you, that the color, is perfect, that's the color I want mine and somehow get the decals on with some gloss then flat. Outstanding detail.
Model Maker


----------



## hal9001

Zombie_61 said:


> It's actually Guenter Wendt, just in case you wanted to do some research on the man.


Yes, I should have spelled it correctly for sake of being correct, it was just a play on words on the way the astronauts pronounce it. I would have corrected it for f1steph but I just now have been back to catch on this thread.

Thanks for correcting it Zombie so he was able to see his _real_ name!

Carl-


----------



## Zombie_61

hal9001 said:


> Yes, I should have spelled it correctly for sake of being correct, it was just a play on words on the way the astronauts pronounce it. I would have corrected it for f1steph but I just now have been back to catch on this thread.
> 
> Thanks for correcting it Zombie so he was able to see his _real_ name!
> 
> Carl-


My pleasure. I knew what you were going for; I just thought I'd post the correct spelling to make it easier for anyone who might want to do their own research on the man.


----------



## f1steph

bert model maker said:


> Outstanding work on the Gemini., I have a vintage one I will build sometime soon. Let me ask you this, What color is the spacecraft ? Is it flat black or a mix you made ? I must tell you, that the color, is perfect, that's the color I want mine and somehow get the decals on with some gloss then flat. Outstanding detail.
> Model Maker


Thanks for the good words. The exterior color is Tamiya flat black. I'll soon start playing with the decals and adding some colored plates near Lovell's window.

I rebuilt the entire horizon sensors module. I had no choice after I finally found a good picture that was taken by Cernan on GT9. I've added lots more stuff to it. Once I'm done with it, I'll let you guys know.

Stay tuned.. hehehe

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi everyone,

Well I'm done with the horizon sensors. I think that I've improved a bit compared to the first ones that I've made. They aren't perfect but I did my best. Here's the link to see them and I didn't erase the pictures of the first ones so you can compare. The red glow came from my camera, BTW.

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Next step, the decals....

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Next step, the decals....
> 
> Steph


I admit I've not read every post so this my have been answered, but are you using Rick Sternbach's decals?

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Nope, I'll be using the ones from the kit. I admit that I didn't compare them to the ones seen on the Gemini capsules. I'll do that before doing anything to the capsule. If they are totally different, I'll make some myself. 

Steph


----------



## MangoMan

NTRPRZ said:


> Actually, Buzz Aldrin was a colonel in the USAF. However I believe his father was in the Army.


Per Wikipedia, Buzz graduated from West Point in '51, which would explain his preference in the Army/Navy game. Of course, that was right when the Air Force was seperating from the Army.


----------



## NTRPRZ

MangoMan said:


> Per Wikipedia, Buzz graduated from West Point in '51, which would explain his preference in the Army/Navy game. Of course, that was right when the Air Force was seperating from the Army.


Actually, it was four years later. The Air Force became a separate service on 18 September 1947.

Jeff -- old USAF vet


----------



## f1steph

Thanks for the info, NTRPRZ..

I'm done with the capsule decals. After 2 little layers of matt varnish, little bubbles reappeared.... Rrrr.... got to use, AGAIN, Micro Sol to get rid of them. I will have to apply another layer of matt varnish. I've also made the 8 plates that will go on each side near the capsule-access doors jonction. Here's the link for the pictures.

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi there,

I'm done with the exterior cabin section. Next step is to install the astronauts assembly inside the capsule. Not sure if it's a good idea to glue the horizon radars yet. Once that done, I can attack the retro grade section and the heat shield. Here's the link for the pictures:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

See ya soon....

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi there,

I've just finished adding the prelaunch details to the astronauts. I might add one more later on. Here's the link. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

See ya later...

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Steph, did one of the Gemini Astros really do that with the drawn figure taped to his helmet or is that something you've just done for fun.

Is so, do you have a picture of it you could post?

Thanks,
Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Yep. Aldrin did this as a joke to Lovell. I have no idea what is was about and what was written under the figure. I did send this question to Buzz Aldrin but didn't get an answer, I probably will never konw what it was about. I spent a lot of time trying to print the figure from the snapshot I did but it truned out crappy. So I had no choice to draw the figure. Here's the snapshot I refered to:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/6064474689104195297

During the prelaunch ceremony with the launch crew, there was 6 funny moments that occured. One was to Guenter Wendt, Lovell gave a gigantic check of 1 million to him. At each Gemini launch, there always was something funny that happed.

Yesterday, I found another picture of the exterior of Gemini 11 on preparation for the launch. And I found the real color of the 4 extra plates at the buttom of the doors. They were not the same color of the gaskets (orange) but more like cupper. Soooooooo, again....... I fixed this without creating another problem.... 

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi there,

I've just finished making the super thick GT-12 Flight Plan that Guenter Wendt gave to Lovell as a joke, again right before jumping inside the capsule.

Here's the liink:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

I've just sprayed a layer of orange on the 3th clamp that I've made. It will be located underneath the capsule, almost mid point between the 2 others ones. But this one is totally different from the 2 others ones. Pics very soon...

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Yep.They were not the same color of the gaskets (orange) but more like cupper. Soooooooo, again....... I fixed this without creating another problem....
> 
> Steph


They looked "cupper" huh? What culor would that be? :lol:

The drawing on Aldrin's helmet almost looks like *Alfred E. Newman*....

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Well the color of those plate is giving my a hard time. On all the pictures I've found, mainly from the Gemini 6-7, we can't really know what was the color. But I've found a picture of the Gemini 11 right before going in the pressure chamber test and saw that they were not orange, more like a dark cupper. So I used the Tamiya XF28. That fixed this issue.

And the drawing on Aldrin's helmet looks a lot like the Mad Magazine icon. I though using it but I wasn't sure. So I decided to draw it. It's so small ....

Steph


----------



## f1steph

OK, I'm back to this projet.

I've finished scratchbuilding the maneuver thrusters (both sides) on the reentry section. The ones that came with the kit are a joke. You can see for youself on 2 pictures. The parts are mat white not beige, simply because I forgot to use the flash. 

Next step, install all those small lines on both sections. That's gonna be fun..... well kinda the opposite....

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## bert model maker

hal9001 said:


> I love real space modeling! I have tons of kits but have yet to build a single one. Yeah, this kit is an oldie but a goodie, but like your're doing, it takes a lot work to bring it up to what we modelers want these days.
> 
> This will be fun to watch so call in sick for about a month and get it done so we can see it! O.K.?
> 
> Do you ever post over on the Yahoo! group *'Real Space Modelers'*? If not, you should. There's a lot of really smart folks on that site that can help you out _immensely_! And some really _great_ modelers too.


Hi hal, I post over at theYAHOO real space model group. see you there !
BERT
MODEL MAKER


----------



## hal9001

bert model maker said:


> Hi hal, I post over at theYAHOO real space model group. see you there !
> BERT
> MODEL MAKER


That's great Bert! You will be *AMAZED* at the knowledge some of the folks there have. It's_ astounding_!! You have a question, no matter how obscure, you'll not only get an answer, you'll get a very GOOD answer too.

It's a very fun subject but I've been a little delinquent in my studies over there, you see, I've entered _'the dark side'_. ALL of my attention has been directed at the creepy world of classic *Universal Movie Monsters*. Really been getting into high end resin figure kits. Love the early space race, but I've _'unearthed'_ a hidden love of this subject too.

Are you using the moniker 'bert model maker' over there? If not, let me know what it is and I'll say 'Hi'.

Enjoy the ride,
Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Here's an update on my project.

I've finished making the top and lower maneuver thrusters (the ones that came in the kit are way too small), got to paint the inside of the thrusters, cutting 2 holes for 2 cameras. I've also finished adding the skin tubing to the retro grade section. Now I'm doing the same to the last section (adapter equipment section). Here's the link for the lastest pictures:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

More to come..... 

Steph


----------



## hal9001

As always Steph, lookin' good! This has been fun to watch, not too much real space on HT!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## robn1

f1steph said:


> ...I've also finished adding the skin tubing to the retro grade section. Now I'm doing the same to the last section (adapter equipment section)...


I've been following this from the beginning and you're doing a great job. But you may want to rethink the adapter section detailing, the radiator tubing was on the inside. The external detail was just strips of black tape, not raised tubes. Look at this discussion here http://www.collectspace.com/ubb/Forum29/HTML/001330.html


----------



## hal9001

Ooo yeah, that's right. I didn't pick up on that, didn't look at the new pictures that close.

Yep, they were thermal control strips, not ribs. Sorry.

Did you use kit decals? Rich Sternbach's Space Model Systems decals, the best on the market, (sold through Culttvman), have these strips I believe.

See'em here: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Gemini-Spacecraft-124-scale-decals-from-Space-Model-Systems_p_885.html

Carl-

Addendum: Sold at http://www.realspacemodels.com/html/drawings.htm by David Weeks are some of the best line drawings you can buy.


----------



## f1steph

Thanks guys for the info. I know about the Velcro patches, I was gonna add them near the end 'cause I want to spay another thin layer of Flat white when I'm done with the external tubing. I'm at a dead stop with that, no more styrene tubes in my stock. I ordered some from my local hobby shop but they will receive them next week. So I'm doing tests building the Mylar cone shape of the Adapter Equipment section (lets now say AEC). 

But I'm a bit confused about the external tubing on the AEC section. I've screen captured a couple shots of the Gemini 12 launch. We can clearly see the Velcro patches all over both sections. As for the external tubing on the AEC , I think I can see them, especially one big one almost center of both sections. But if they were black stripes instead of external tubing, they would show, like the Velcro patches and the AEC thrusters. Pictures of the G12 mission are so rare, dammit. The only ones that can be found are from the G6-7 Rendez-Vous. Here's the screen captured pictures taken from the G12 launch:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1010...s/6064474689104195297?authkey=CP_J87bwuNrO4QE

Steph


----------



## f1steph

I was about to go to sleep when it hit me. I have a very good picture of G11 (pre- launch) taken at McDonnell. Well there's no external tubing on both sections except the big one almosts center of both section, like on the G12 launch pictures. Here's the link:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1010...s/6095919546527506753?authkey=COiHgsfproibkAE

What you guys think of this? Gonna scrap what I've done so far on both sections? I think I'm gonna do the Modelist Cha-Cha again.... and just add the big Center tubing and Velcros...

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Thanks guys for the info. I know about the Velcro patches, I was gonna add them near the end 'cause I want to spay another thin layer of Flat white when I'm done with the external tubing. I'm at a dead stop with that, no more styrene tubes in my stock. I ordered some from my local hobby shop but they will receive them next week. So I'm doing tests building the Mylar cone shape of the Adapter Equipment section (lets now say AEC).
> 
> But I'm a bit confused about the external tubing on the AEC section. I've screen captured a couple shots of the Gemini 12 launch. We can clearly see the Velcro patches all over both sections. As for the external tubing on the AEC , I think I can see them, especially one big one almost center of both sections. But if they were black stripes instead of external tubing, they would show, like the Velcro patches and the AEC thrusters. Pictures of the G12 mission are so rare, dammit. The only ones that can be found are from the G6-7 Rendez-Vous. Here's the screen captured pictures taken from the G12 launch:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1010...s/6064474689104195297?authkey=CP_J87bwuNrO4QE
> 
> Steph


Not all missions had the thermal stripes. A year ago I coulda told you most of them but I've been away from Real Space for some time now and just can't remember. (really crappy memory)

You could find out real quick on the Yahoo group! I think what you are seeing as ribs are structural seams and not stand out ribs. Probably THE best pictorial reference is Mark Gray's *Space Craft Films* DVD's. It's doesn't get any better than that! Getting harder to find and a bit pricey, but man! great stuff. I think you may be able to purchase the Gemini set directly from him, you'll have to check. Too late and too lazy to look myself.

It can get a bit confusing trying to build a specific mission, some were pretty close in design. Best you can hope for is pulling you hair out! 

Still your best source for questions is the Space Modelers group. Faster than research that's for sure. Some of these guys, live, eat and sleep this stuff. Very impressive folks there, that's for sure!

Hope some of this helps,
Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Carl, I do own the Gemini DVD's, ''A Bold Leap Forward''. The screen captures of the G12 launch came from those DVD's. Like you said, great stuff are found on them. I tooked most of my astronauts detailing and pre-launch jokes by viewing the G12 section. As a matter of fact, I also have most of the Apollo Spacecraft films. But not the Project Mercury mega DVD set. 

I'll watch the G11 DVD section and maybe I'll find something interresting. 

As for the Yahoo group, I did tried to make an acount but these days, they ask too many personnal info like you phone number (they do call you after that). 

I'll keep you posted if I'll find something new about the external tubing.

Step


----------



## robn1

You're right, G12 did have a single tube along the top center line. Not sure if the others had it, I can't see any clear pics.


----------



## iamweasel

Absolutely astounding work.


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Carl, I do own the Gemini DVD's, ''A Bold Leap Forward''. The screen captures of the G12 launch came from those DVD's. Like you said, great stuff are found on them. I tooked most of my astronauts detailing and pre-launch jokes by viewing the G12 section. As a matter of fact, I also have most of the Apollo Spacecraft films. But not the Project Mercury mega DVD set.
> 
> I'll watch the G11 DVD section and maybe I'll find something interresting.
> 
> As for the Yahoo group, I did tried to make an acount but these days, they ask too many personnal info like you phone number (they do call you after that).
> 
> I'll keep you posted if I'll find something new about the external tubing.
> 
> Step


Steph, I've got most of'em but what, a 100 bucks plus gets a little pricey for some of them. Dang, there are just so many of them! But, I've watched ever second of all of the ones I have. I love them! On Apollo 17 there is a LOT of mood walk stuff!!!

Apollo 16 was a lot of fun to watch with Young and Duke. Duke, like Conrad, had a ball on the moon and made it that much more fun to watch.

You are doing a fantastic job on this kit, doing it and the Program justice my friend.

As far as a phone number on these sites, give'em a fake one. I don't always give correct personal info. Yeah, I'm bad....

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

iamweasel said:


> Absolutely astounding work.


Thanks a lot...... BUT astounding is a big word. Anybody can do the same, trust me. It just takes patience and lots of references.... plus a big styrene inventory... hihihihi...

Steph


----------



## f1steph

robn1 said:


> You're right, G12 did have a single tube along the top center line. Not sure if the others had it, I can't see any clear pics.



Well I've just watched the launches of G10,11 and 12. Yep, they all look the same. That big single tube, that I think is a guide to help the astronauts during the EVA. On all 3 missions, the Velcro's patches can be seen, no external tubing and no black stripes are visible. So my guess is that Mcdonnell realize that they didn't need the extra radiator tubing. 

So since I can't find anything that supports adding black stripes instead of the tubing, I will remove the tubing that I installed and leave the skin as it was. I will add the big tube and all those Velcro patches. 

Steph


----------



## f1steph

hal9001 said:


> Steph, I've got most of'em but what, a 100 bucks plus gets a little pricey for some of them. Dang, there are just so many of them! But, I've watched ever second of all of the ones I have. I love them! On Apollo 17 there is a LOT of mood walk stuff!!!
> 
> Apollo 16 was a lot of fun to watch with Young and Duke. Duke, like Conrad, had a ball on the moon and made it that much more fun to watch.
> 
> You are doing a fantastic job on this kit, doing it and the Program justice my friend.
> 
> As far as a phone number on these sites, give'em a fake one. I don't always give correct personal info. Yeah, I'm bad....
> 
> Carl-


Carl, I don't have the Apollo 1, 14, 15. But I have all the rest. I'm currently watching the Apollo 12 missions. The part that I really liked was when the lightning hit the Saturn 5 during lift off, then alarms in the cockpit. Then Bean, Conrad and Gordon are kinda freaking out. Conrad said it a couple times that he thinks that they got hit by lightning. At that point, they have no freaking idea what to do until the genius John Aaron tells them to put the SCE to aux. All 3 astronauts are puzzled until Bean says Oh I know where it is and he flip that breaker. Bingo, the problem is solved. But the funny part is when you ear all 3 astronauts and especially Conrad laughing they're balls out about how quick and smart Aaron was. Darn, they are having a ball in a Saturn 5 rocket!!! That was funny. They talk about this in ''Failure is not an option'' by Gene Kranz. I loved that docu 'cause they talk about the people at Mission Control. 

Steph


----------



## f1steph

I removed 2 styrene tubes from the Adapter Equipment section and...... I would have to sand the glue that stays on the section...... and also destroying the details on the model...... Plan B: use both sections of my second unbuilt Gemini kit. I'll keep what I've done so far on both sections for another Gemini project, probably a diorama. 

Steph


----------



## f1steph

bert model maker said:


> Hi hal, I post over at theYAHOO real space model group. see you there !
> BERT
> MODEL MAKER



Ok I'm in under Steph_Gemini_XII username.

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Carl, I don't have the Apollo 1, 14, 15. But I have all the rest. I'm currently watching the Apollo 12 missions. The part that I really liked was when the lightning hit the Saturn 5 during lift off, then alarms in the cockpit. Then Bean, Conrad and Gordon are kinda freaking out. Conrad said it a couple times that he thinks that they got hit by lightning. At that point, they have no freaking idea what to do until the genius John Aaron tells them to put the SCE to aux. All 3 astronauts are puzzled until Bean says Oh I know where it is and he flip that breaker. Bingo, the problem is solved. But the funny part is when you ear all 3 astronauts and especially Conrad laughing they're balls out about how quick and smart Aaron was. Darn, they are having a ball in a Saturn 5 rocket!!! That was funny. They talk about this in ''Failure is not an option'' by Gene Kranz. I loved that docu 'cause they talk about the people at Mission Control.
> 
> Steph


Yeah, and John Aaron was probably a 25 yr. old!!! 

*Geniuses all!*

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

OK, I'm done detailing the Retro-Grade Section, well except putting on the decals I've made for each access doors. I've started building the 2 big external cameras, both have a diffierent shape as seen on the Gemini 6-7. I've found no other good pictures of them. Here's the Adaptor Section latest pics.

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi all,

Another step forward. I've finished most of the details on the Retro Section. Next step, the access doors decals. The cabin and the Retro section aren't glued together yet, I need to modify and paint the heat sheild even if it won't fully be visible, only the side of it.

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

This week, I've glued both Rendez-Vous radars to the cabin, assembled the cabin to the heat shield and Retro section, put all access doors decals on the Retro section and sprayed a thin acrylic mat coat on the Retro section to seal everything. Got to decide if I'll be using the kit's stand or make one myself. And start working on the Adaptor Equipment section. 

The latest pictures can be seen here:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

See ya

Steph


----------



## robn1

It's looking great. I can't believe Borman and Lovell made a two week flight in one of those things.


----------



## f1steph

Thanks.

Oh yeah, stuck on a seat, for 14 days, even if they were able to watch the Earth and it's magnificent details, that was a real human test. Imagine the smell in there..... not to be able to wash yourself....... kinda crazy.... 

Steph


----------



## iamweasel

I doubt I could go a full day in that without losing my mind.


----------



## f1steph

No pictures of this but yesterday I've modified the shape of all 4 Orbit Attitude Control thrusters assemblies and started sanding the details on the Adaptor section. 

More to come, hopefully soon....

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Well hurry up will'ya Steh? Gees, been waiting 20 yrs. for you to finish this thing. :lol:

*How does an orbiting spacecraft speed up? By slowing down of course!:*:freak:

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hihihihihi, time flyies Carl...... 20 years felt like....... 2..... But yes indeed, I'm SLOWWWwwwww. But I'm getting there, don't you worry. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel....

I've added 3 antennas, one on the Rendez-Vous - Recovery Section, one on the Retro Grande Section and one on the Adapter Equipment Section. I've also added another detail, looks something like a black pitot so now there's 2 of them. The only thing missing on the cabin is a small camera right on top of Aldrin. All the access doors on the Adapter Equipment section are installed and painted. Just need to add the decals on each of them and then I will apply a layer of Acrylic Dull coat to seal everything off. The next big step is the back of the Adapter Equipment section (so that's why I didn't glue everything together 'cause I will have to manipulate the Adapter section a lot). That's gonna give me some headaches.... 

Here's the link for the latest pictures:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi everybody,

I've just finished installing the small external camera and also finished adding all access doors decals of the Adapter Equipment Section. Next step, the back of the Adapter Equipment Section and all the crunchy detailling...... Miam, miam.... hihihihi

Here's the link of the new pictures:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Hihihihihi, time flyies Carl...... 20 years felt like....... 2..... But yes indeed, I'm SLOWWWwwwww. But I'm getting there, don't you worry. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel....Steph


Sure that light you're seeing isn't an approaching *ATV*? 

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hell no, an ATV is way to fast... hihihihi... it's more like a little candle light on top of a turtle....

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Hell no, an ATV is way to fast... hihihihi... it's more like a little candle light on top of a turtle....
> 
> Steph


Oh, _that_ light....

Well then, stick an F-1 up his butt and light it! 

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hi everybody,

I've made the aluminium part for the Adapter Component Section with the hole for the Golden Slippers. Darn, with the aluminium glued to the part, it's so hard to manipulate and install inside the Adapter section. It's now stiff like pastic. Anywho, still more to do on this part. Here's a test fit picture of it:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289/6120970916672537666?pid=6120970916672537666&oid=101014169512489939839

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi guys,

I've just finished building both arms rest, still got to paint them before gluing them in place. As for the experiment panel, I will add more details to it. I also have to add pieces of gold aluminium here and there. Here's the link for the latest pictures:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

See ya

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Looking look Steph! Lot of work going into that tired old kit. But, that's what it takes for it to look that good! You've none a lot of research on this one that's for sure. That's part of the fun on a build of this kind. You get to learn a whole lotta things you didn't know.

Lookin' really, really good Steph. Been fun to watch!!

When you get the 'Golden Slippers' installed are you gonna build a Buzz Aldrin huffing and puffing about to pass out trying to get to the AMU?:lol:

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hi Carl,

Yeah, there's so much to add and built, it's unreal. And so much could be added. But got to stop somewhere or else, I'll be on this thing for 2 more years. 

Yes indeed, lots of reseach has to be done. But like you say Carl, it's part of the fun. That's something I enjoy about a built like this. 

The Golden Slippers are installed, they don't show much 'cause I didn't take a picture from the top. And no, I won't add an EVA Buzz. He's very confortable sitting inside the cabin. hihihihihi

I've just glued both arm rests to the structure. Next step, the experiment panel and all the gizmo's...... I'm so close to the end, can't wait to built something else less detailed...... 

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Yeah, I forgot about Buzz sitting on his arse! Well, guess he'll just have to sit there. _If he only knew what was coming..._
I'm sure you'll be glad to get thru with this project. It's been going on a while.

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hey Carl,

Oh Yeah, can't wait to built something else. But got to finish this one before thinking about my next easier project.

I finished fixing little details on the back of the Adapter Equipment section. Just need to built the EVA experiments panel. 

I've also installed both doors to the cabin. Kinda tricky to make a solid joint between the doors and the cabin. It's still not to my taste so got to spend more time on this. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Steph looking at the pics seems they fit well. But hard to tell from pics. I was thinking you meant they didn't fit good _closed_. Forgot about all the interior detail you've put on them!

*It all looks good from what I can see. Sure will make a great looking display to be proud of!*

I just got New Ware's 1/48 CSM detail up set. It's sweet! Gives you a plug to join the CSM and LM, which I also have New Ware's *GREAT *up grade for.

I've been in _monster land_ and have let my space modeling interest kinda wane.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-

P.S. Forgot to ask if you're aware of culttvman.com, who carries a lot of good real space stuff. That's where I got my New Ware kit.


----------



## f1steph

Hey Carl,

I modified the doors so much that I have to glue them to the cabin. I had to cut he little pins at both end, those pins make the doors open and close and making a strong fit. Mine will always stay opened. So they have to be glued perfectly so they won't fall off.... and break. With all the little hinges that I've added, they are now OK and won't fall off unless I hit them. And I won't, trust me... hehe

I started building the different tasks items on the panel. I will have to improvise for a few of them due to the lack of good closeup pictures.

Interresting the CSM details. What kit are you gonna use? I'm sure they will make a good improvement of the kit. 

Steph


----------



## hal9001

f1steph said:


> Hey Carl,
> 
> Interresting the CSM details. What kit are you gonna use? I'm sure they will make a good improvement of the kit.
> 
> Steph


Dragon's fairly recent 1/48 CSM. Nice model, been so long looking at it not sure of all the errors. But Tom's New Ware *EXCELENT* up grade set fixes them all. The PE High Gains will look great on there! Heck, *ALL* of it will look great on there!

If you have the kit, _you need one_. The only other 1/48 CSM I know if is Glenn's at Real Space Models.

It must be out of print, all I found were ridiculous prices on eBay except this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dragon-1-48...367?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4191bb0a0f. Still higher than original release I think.

Wish I had bought a couple. Maybe they will reissue it.

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hi there,

Well I'm almost done with this project. The capsule is finished. Just need to work on the stand, glue the G12 to it and.... Finito.

Here's link to the latest pictures:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Hey, I think you're cheatin' here buddy. Where oh where is the missing *AMU*? Don't go cheap on us this late in the game Steph!! 

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hi Carl,

Nope, I'm not cheating. The AMU wasn't used on the GT12. It's use was scrubbed 2 months prior launch. Why, couldn't find the reason. Maybe that's why they built a work panel in the back of the Adaptor section. Aldrin performed 17 easy tasks.

Steph

You can check the NASA site, there's not a word about the AMU for GT12:

http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/nmc/spacecraftDisplay.do?id=1966-104A

Or on Wikipedia about the GT12 AMU:

The AMU was also meant to be launched and flown on-board Gemini 12, and to fly untethered from the Gemini spacecraft, but was scrubbed two months before the mission.[2] NASA chief astronaut Deke Slayton later speculated in his autobiography that the AMU may have been developed for the MOL program because the Air Force "thought they might have the chance to inspect somebody else's satellites."[3]


----------



## f1steph

Hi guys,

Well it's over. This project is finished. Well almost, just need to add the GT12 mission patch I've just bought. Here's the link for the latest not so great pictures I tooked. I will take better ones later on. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5808875566771874289

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Steph, what's the little white square thing in the front corner of the base? Is it a procedure/check list? Can't make it out when I enlarge it.

Enjoyed the ride! Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Maybe next one you can do Gemini 9 with Cernan about to pass out trying to get to the AMU? 

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hi Carl,

It's the super thick GT12 Flight plan that Guenter Wendt gave to Lovell as a joke prior launch. I have no idea where to put it, don't want to hide any details with it. So I just put it there on the base, just like that. It probably won't stay there once I receive the GT12 misison patch.

Here's a picture when Wendt showed the joke to Lovell and a picture of the flight plan that I've made a while back:
https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/6064474689104195297?authkey=CP_J87bwuNrO4QE

Yeah, the GT9 would be nice. Could be also the GT4 with White and one floating glove coming out from the cabin. Or what about the GT8 spinning like crazy with one RCS defective thruster, that would be awesome. For now, I"m done with a Gemini project. Got the 1/12 MRC Mercury and Apollo capsules to built. Naturally, both project will be special. 

But next, I'll be going for something with no scratchbuilding, the Bullitt 1968 Mustang Fastback. I've just rewatched the movie last night an tooked several screen captures of the car. And gee, I saw all kinds of goofs and mistakes on the car close ups and during the famous car chase. 

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Here's a great idea, how about doing *ALL PROJECT GEMINI*? Wouldn't _THAT_ be cool on a shelf? Then Mercury, Apollo, Skylab.....

Wouldn't be too hard if you get crackin' now and by the time you expire, you'll have'm all.

Garage Kit monsters really diverted me away from my Real Space interest. Though I did recently get New Wares' 1/48 fantastic Apollo CSM set. So I'm not completely ignoring it!

Like I said your 'little' project was fun to watch and looks _el fantastico_. Wish I had one.

Look forward to watching the 1/12 Merc. I've got one for ea. mission awaiting to _never_ get built! 

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hey Carl,

Gee all Gemini missions at 1/24 scale, that would need lots of display space but that would be cool tho. I'll leave this to you... hehehehe

The 1/12 MRC Mercury capsule is really nice. I didn't spent lots of time examining it but from what I saw, it leaves room for some very nice extra detailing, it's so big. 

I tooked more pictures of my GT12 and found a spot for the flight plan. Just need the mission patch and that will be it. Then I'll take Hi-Res pictures.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1010...s/5808875566771874289?authkey=CKav--yOj_OVkgE

Steph


----------



## f1steph

Hi guys,

Here's the final pictures of this project. Thanks for following me on this long project of mine.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1010...s/5808875566771874289?authkey=CKav--yOj_OVkgE

Steph


----------



## hal9001

All this time following and what, no long kiss good bye? Gees...

Enjoyed the ride Steph. I even learned a thing or two...or 12!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-

P.S. Glad I taught you everything I didn't know....


----------



## f1steph

Hi Carl,

You're too much... hihihihi

Thanks for the help. Me to, I've learned lots of things about the Gemini spacecraft. That's what makes real space modeling very interresting. The search for details and info is also very time consuming but worth it.

Steph


----------



## hal9001

Help? What help was I? :freak: I always try to teach folks...nothing...._which is my best subject._
What's on the runway Steph? Like you said, nothing space I bet!

You could always add a dual subject. Have you seen the Meng(?) 1/48 Northrop T-33 with NASA markings? I need to get one before I forget about it and it's gone.

Carl-


----------



## f1steph

Hi Carl,

No space related project for now. I like to do different stuff so right now, I'm currently building the 1968 Mustang GT390 like in the movie Bullitt. I've collected all the details I needed from the movie plus extra ones found on the net. 

My next space built will probably be an 1/32 Apollo capsule but with rare detailing. 

A T33 with NASA markings... humm, interresting. 

So Carl, what's on your bench? Any real space stuff?

Last weekend, I rewatched '' In the Shadow of the Moon ''.... man it's so cool to hear Aldrin admitting that the pause he tooked in the LM ladder before putting his foot on the Moon was because he tooked a pee in his suit.... I love to hear stories like that from those astronauts. Or hear stories from the funny Al Bean or Micheal Collins. 

Steph

Steph


----------



## hal9001

He may have been the _second_ man to walk on the moon, but he was the _first_ to pee there! What an honor...No one else will ever be able to claim that!

_No Vodka stains on the moon comrade!!!_

One small step for man, one good pee for man kind....:freak:

What do I have on the bench? NOTHING!!! I'm trying to keep my 85 yr. old mother out of the nursing home, which takes all my time, so I NEVER get to build/paint a thing. I'm dying to get to one of my new interest which is Classic Universal [studios] Monsters. I've been collecting some really nice high end kits that are fantastic sculpts. But I have GOT to get my mind back on space stuff though.

Be sure to post some pictures of your 'stang! But I never check the car builders forum so I may miss it.

Later,
Carl-


----------



## iamweasel

That is one astoundingly beautiful build!


----------



## rkoenn

Fantastic build of a great spacecraft. I have one of the bench too, which I had almost finished before setting it aside, but while good it can't compete with yours. All the extras of course make it so much better. Congratulations are in order.


----------



## scooke123

Great job- well done!!!!


----------

